# My First Repair



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

I attempted my first bottle repair job tonight. Although certainly not perfect, it turned out a lot better than I had expected. This is a John Moon's Superior Mineral Water, c.1850. I filled in a nasty lip chip. Before:


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

After:


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Before:


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

After. Not a perfect color match, but close enough to look 100% better on the shelf. The top edge of the lip is still a little uneven where the chip was. I may try to fix that up a little better tomorrow. Not bad for my first try, and with a very tough color. ~Jim


----------



## Haldy (Mar 5, 2007)

Jim:

 Looks like a pretty good repair job to me for a "first time" try!  What type of material do you use for the repair?  Is it something that you bought or what?  Keep up the good work and you'll be a pro in no time.

 Denny


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, Denny. The repair material is a two-part clear epoxy with a catalyst hardener. Less than 4 bucks at the hardware store. Nasty stuff [:'(]. Water-based paint was my coloring agent. I should have added a little black to the green to darken it some. The epoxy gives you about 20-30 minutes to work with it, which is nice for a beginner like me []. 

 The decent success of this project has given me some confidence. I have a few more dug bottles with lip damage that I will try some day. ~Jim


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Jim,

 You may want to try to add some red to the green instead of black That will darken the green but give a more correct color

 Chris


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, Chris! That is what I will do. ~Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Mar 7, 2007)

Not bad at all for a first try Jim. Thatâ€™s a nice looking mineral water too. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## capsoda (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like a good start Jim. Just don't go gettin all Hollywood on us.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I finished up with a second layer of epoxy with a better color match. Once I polish it, the color should be very close to accurate. I also got the top of the lip straight and smooth. Here is the bottle now.


----------

